# 3 son kem lâu trôi cho bạn gái ăn uống, tắm biển thỏa thích mà giá chưa tới 150 ngàn đồng



## vietmom (29/5/18)

*Chỉ cần tô một chút son lâu trôi bạn gái có thể an tâm đi bơi, hoạt động cả ngày dài mà không sợ son trôi hết làm khuôn mặt bị nhợt nhạt, kém sức sống.*



​
*1. Peripera Peri’s Ink Velvet*
_Giá tham khảo: 100 ngàn đồng/thỏi_

_

_
_Son kem Peripera Peri’s Ink_​
Son kem Peripera Peri’s Ink từ lâu đã nổi tiếng với khá năng bám màu siêu đỉnh, khi bạn đánh một lớp dày, dù có ăn uống thỏa thích son vẫn rất đậm màu trên môi. Chất son mịn mượt, dễ tán, thấm nhanh vào môi, để đánh lòng môi hay full môi đều xinh xắn. Với mức giá siêu hạt dẻ và bảng màu rực rỡ phong phú, Peripera Peri’s Ink Velvet xứng đáng điểm 10 trong các dòng son không trôi. Giữ màu quá tốt cũng là một nhược điểm của dòng son này vì bạn gái sẽ phải tương đối vất vả khi tẩy trang.

*2. It’s Skin Life Color Lip Crush Matte*
_Giá tham khảo: 125 ngàn đồng/thỏi_



​
Son kem It’s Skin là lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho bạn gái thích chất son matte mỏng nhẹ, tạo hiệu ứng môi căng mọng cá tính. Son có 10 màu với các sắc màu độc đáo, từ màu nude tây đến đỏ rượu vang, cam đào. It’s Skin Life Color Lip Crush Matte là son kem lì, che vân môi tốt nhưng không làm môi bị khô nẻ. Khả năng giữ màu của son kem It’s skin được đánh giá khá tốt, son có thể giữ được 4-6 tiếng đồng hồ, kể cả sau khi ăn uống. Nhất là son không bị nhanh trôi phần lòng môi như nhiều dòng son giá bình dân khác – rất hợp để sử dụng trong những ngày dài du lịch, vui chơi ngoài trời.

*3. BBIA Last Velvet Lip Tint*
_Giá tham khảo: 150 ngàn đồng/thỏi_

*

*
_Son kem lâu trôi_​
Son kem BBIA có ưu điểm là lì nhưng vẫn rất mềm môi, chất son mỏng mịn nhưng vẫn đủ để che khuyết điểm môi tốt. Hiện tại bảng màu son đã lên tới 16 màu sắc cho bạn gái thoải mái lựa chọn. BBIA Last Velvet Lip Tint có khả năng bám màu rất tốt. Sau khi ăn uống, son có thể mất màu một chút nhưng vẫn còn lớp nền hồng đỏ trên môi, không bị trôi mất son phần lòng môi nên rất lý tưởng để dùng khi đi bơi, đi ăn uống. Bạn đánh chồng nhiều lớp sẽ giúp son giữ màu tốt hơn nữa.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

